# Reload .380 with 9mm dies?



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Can you reload 380 ammo with 9mm dies? I assume it's a specific die set...

JW


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes you just set the bullet height, same die set as is 40 and 10mm


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Ummmm.... It may depend on what brand die you are using. Lee is definately not interchangable between .380 and 9mm. The case dimensions are different so be careful!


----------

